# Boring the 2.8 and differences between 2.8, 3.0, and 3.2?



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

How similar are the different models of audi's v6 engines? The 2.8, 3.0, and 3.2... Are they all similar besides being progressively larger/smaller bores? I have the 2.8 and am just curious of what kind of options there are to making it a little stronger. Any advice is welcome!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

The 3.0 is a stroked 2.8. I believe the 3.2 is a bored 3.0.


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

Do they all use the same drive line? As far as swapping or boring out and stroking my 2.8 what in your opinion would be most cost efficient? Again any advice is welcome


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Mechanically, it should fit the frame and trans with minimal fabbing, but I honestly have no idea how the whole electronics thing is going to play out. So, I really couldn't say how much a swap would end up costing you.

Do they make stroker kits for the 2.8? I've never heard of one. Around here, you'd be looking at about $80-$100 per hole for a bore and hone, plus whatever a piston kit, base, head and valve cover gaskets cost, which is probably going to be about $1,000, I would imagine. So, about $1,500 total.

If you're looking for power, the best bang for your buck would probably be to trade it in for an S4.


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

The 3.0 V6 has an aluminum engine block afaik, so that seems like a different beast alltogether.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

People _have _swapped 2.7Ts into their B6s, but yeah, there's that too.


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

O_o said:


> If you're looking for power, the best bang for your buck would probably be to trade it in for an S4.


"Buy another car" is probably not the answer anyone is looking for when this type of question is made 
'everyone' has one of those lame Audi's (lame is not directed to the car, more to the people buying them), it is so much more cool to have a fast VW :laugh:
I hope I didn't insult you?  LOL


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Beetspeed said:


> "Buy another car" is probably not the answer anyone is looking for when this type of question is made
> 'everyone' has one of those lame Audi's (lame is not directed to the car, more to the people buying them), it is so much more cool to have a fast VW :laugh:
> I hope I didn't insult you?  LOL


LOL. Wut?


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info so far. Seems like I have a good amount of research to do. A few things about why I'm sticking with the b5.5 wagon and auto trans is I got in an accident a little over a year ago which left me paralyzed, so the wagon does well making it easy to throw the chair in and out of my car when I'm out with other people we just put it in the trunk and I have space to travel with my hand cycle. So trading it for something else is out of the question right now... Plus I love the dubs. Rip mk4, good luck staying alive b5 lol. One of my close friends is a fabricator for ECS as well, I think with both of us we can make the a good turbo setup for the 2.8. I think that will be most effective, I'm only hesistant cause it seems like everyone leaves them pretty much stock unless they supercharge it. Do any of you have experience or know of any cases of people having a turbo setup with the 2.8?


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

One more thing to throw out there... Vr6 engines... Any info or leads on the 3.2 would be sweet. I'm doing personal research as well in the mean time


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

Wheelin said:


> ...a good turbo setup for the 2.8. I think that will be most effective,


FWIW, I agree 


> I'm only hesistant cause it seems like everyone leaves them pretty much stock unless they supercharge it. Do any of you have experience or know of any cases of people having a turbo setup with the 2.8?


On Passat's your be hard pressed to find any. I know as I have looked for succes story's on that subject myself. There was one, but it was years and years ago and all pics are down iirc.
In Audi A5 B5 models there seems more experience doing this thing though, but that will only give you some engine info, not fitment wrt the Passat body..

It would be awesome if you could start s/th like that. I would surely follow that and give you spiritual help if you would need any haha!

Motivational story, good to hear you in such good spirit. Tnx for sharing.
Walter


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

There are plenty of turbocharged 2.8s out there. They're called "S4"s.

The G2 kit is a gas, and can be installed in an afternoon, but it's not cheap. But if you're dead set on keeping your Passat, that would be the option I'd recommend. For the time and money you'll spend on a turbo setup, you probably could have traded it for an S4 Avant, or bought a wrecked S4 and swapped the motor, and taken a two week vacation in Europe.


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey O,Oh,

Maybe it escaped you, but if somebody askes for directions to place a turbo on a Passat V6, its not because he just didn't notice the existance of Audi's and their S4 and RS4 versions...

There's a different reason they usually want to consider this!! (next time I use bolt capital letters if you ever suggests to better buy an Audi...lol) 
Car enthousiasm ans especially performance minded people usually don't take the most economical solution! and for their own very reasons!!! Pls let them be and just help them out trying to answer their questions as best you/we can.

Tnx,
Walter


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe it's escaped your notice (I'll try to use *bold *and CAPS next time), but the OP has a engine that few people have bothered to modify, mostly because a modified version already exists from the factory, which is a much better starting point for builders, with more options, and a bigger community's experience to draw upon. That means when you start with the 2.8, there's a lot more work for him to do, for much less gain, there isn't really any experience for him to draw upon when he runs into problems, and he'll be pretty much on his own when it comes to reprogramming the ECU. Since he has mobility issues, I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that he isn't going to be able to work on his car the same way you or I might be able to, so he's probably going to have to pay somebody else to do the heavy lifting. That's why I suggested he consider:

1. A G2 supercharger kit
2. An 2.7T engine swap
3. A different car

If he wants to go ahead and tear into his Passat for his own personal reasons, he's more than welcome to do so. I'm not stopping him. I just like to offer people something a little more useful than "spiritual help", so he can make an informed decision.

:wave:


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your input as well as defense on my part, I appreciate it. With that said, I do agree with what most of "" says, though at times it comes off as smart-ass, as I've read many posts with your straight forward input, . Not being offensive, just saying what it comes off as at times. 

Anyway.... The passat again offers space that even the avant doesn't in certain situations that benefit me. Also, as suggested, I prefer the harder route and one that's taken less; to an extent. I don't have money to throw around to become the headfront of making the 2.8 something more than it is now, past possibly adding a turbo setup. Still, with the resources I have I think designing a biturbo setup is the cheapest route vs swapping or supercharging. As my injury does restrict me from working on my car in a lot of ways now, I'm thankful I have a lot of friends from mechanic school who are more than willing to help. One of them being from ECS, whether or not I stated that before I'm not sure... regardless they're all a blessing and I'm greatful for them.

If that day comes when I turbo it, I'll make sure to post info about it! 'Till then, cheaper modifications will be done ha. Thank you all.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, no worries. I'm not offended.

As for turbo-ing your 2.8, I'd look into seeing if you can at least swap your ECU with one from an S4. That would make tuning much easier. I have a feeling it's not compatible, but I can't remember why. 

Twin K04s will probably get you in the neighbourhood of 400HP pretty easily. I'm not sure how much exhaust fabbing you'll have to do, but it's the same problem building your 2.8 as swapping for a 2.7T. 

Is your Passat a 4Mo? 400HP on a FWD car is a bit silly IMO.


----------



## Beetspeed (Mar 8, 2011)

All V6 Passat's are syncro/4-motion...

I would forget the stock ecu and go straight to stand-alone. Save yourself the trouble mate 
and consider a single twin-scroll turbo too while your at it. Not saying its best, but worth a thought and a look.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Beetspeed said:


> All V6 Passat's are syncro/4-motion...


----------



## Wheelin (Oct 25, 2010)

^ LOL. That response was hilarious..

As far as ECU options and turbos I'll have to look into the difference between both options. I honestly haven't heard of a stand alone ECU or a twin scroll turbo?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Wheelin said:


> As far as ECU options and turbos I'll have to look into the difference between both options. I honestly haven't heard of a stand alone ECU or a twin scroll turbo?


A standalone ECU is designed to be easily programmable, unlike the stock ECU, which has to be hacked. Good ones are pretty expensive. I don't know a whole lot else about them, except that you should stay away from piggyback ECUs.

A twin-scroll turbo has two turbine inlets. One has a lot of swirl (exhaust comes in more tangentially) for quick response at low engine speed, and the other has less swirl (exhaust comes in more radially) for higher flow at high engine speed. It's a compromise between the high cost of a twin-turbo and the lag of a big turbo. However, it's not a good idea for you, because you have a dual exhaust up to the resonator (IIRC), which is not an ideal place to put a turbo. The other option is to spend a bunch of money on custom manifolds and/or a 2-into-1 downpipe -- probably a lot more money than it would cost to just buy another turbo, which will work better anyway.


----------

